# Agressive hen



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just put my pullets out to free range with my four two year old hens....occasionally one of the hens becomes aggressive with the pullets... I had them fenced off from each other for a couple of weeks, and all get along fine except the one hen...want to isolate her but im wondering if i need to make it so she cant see the others or if just being penned by herself for a few weeks in sight of the others would work too??


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would pen her up for a week. Its ok to have her where she can see the others. This way the others can establish their pecking order and when she is re0introduced she will be at the bottom.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I would pen her up for a week. Its ok to have her where she can see the others. This way the others can establish their pecking order and when she is re0introduced she will be at the bottom.


As always thanks for the quick advice apyl


----------

